# Jumpers Knee



## Sara82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Does anyone have an ICD 9 code for Jumpers Knee?


----------



## dkaran (Dec 6, 2011)

*Patellar Tendonitis*

726.64

Patellar tendinitis (patellar tendinopathy, also known as *jumper's knee *and Sinding-Larsen-Johansson disease), is a relatively common cause of pain in the inferior patellar region in athletes. It is common with frequent jumping and studies have shown it may be associated with stiff ankle movement.


----------



## vonzilla35 (Dec 6, 2011)

727.2


----------



## agood (Dec 6, 2011)

727.2


----------

